# Shifter knob



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so i got a new shifter knob for my brute for christmas and i wanna make sure i dnt break anything installing it.. so how do i get the old one off.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

hmm.... interested as well....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think it screws on


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Just loosen the nut under the knob....then screw it off and screw the new one on...then tighten the nut back up


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep. 30 sec job.

What knob ya get?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^

hahahahahah, gonna keep my mouth shut!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: LOL.... Funny


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

i figured it out right after i posted this lol.. but i got the green skull from autozone for christmas.. i think it looks sick on a lime green 650 sra


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Where's the pics


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

pics or it never happened!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

idk how to upload them? i know i read this b4 but is there anyway to just copy and paste them from my file?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if you have photobucket or something just copy the img code and paste it and it will automatically come up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You can also scroll to the bottom of the page and click "manage attachments"


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a 8-Ball shifter...lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

balla!!
pics or it never happened!


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

This is what I got.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^cool


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

the first one is of me doing a wheelie, the next is my shifter knob, and the third is right after i got it, and fouth is a hole shot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can see it this pic...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

boot that dont count. you dont have the bike anymore. you get the kq 750 going fast yet.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> boot that dont count. you dont have the bike anymore. you get the kq 750 going fast yet.


Yes....My PCIII will be here next week...then gotta get an HMF Swamp Series and some Sixteen gram roller weights and get it Tuned and then she is ready to race...I should have it all done in about a 4-5 weeks.

I got the 8-Ball on the KQ as well....its my lucky shifter...my daughter bought it for me.:rockn:


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

check this one out just got it finished. 

Fully custom had to machine the bottom to the thread size, but it looks awesome. 
and at the same time its actually comfortable.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^never seen that one before


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i got the chrome grenade . i made a center shaft for it to fit i didnt like the plastic inserts . did you have any problems with it staying put?


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

havn't took it on a ride yet to really test it but it seems good. 

mine was a real grenade at one point so the walls are like 1\4" thick so i really don't think it will go any where.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! :rockn:


----------

